
Looking for a product or business ideas? Ask yourself these 4 questions - adambader
https://twitter.com/adambader/status/1288538247543414785
======
adambader
Coming up with an idea for your next product or business is easy. Coming up
with a great idea, on the other hand, is much harder While I don’t think there
is a ‘framework’ or a very reliable way of coming up with and validating
ideas, I’ve used the following filters or questions to come up with my best
ideas.

